# Puppy Clip Question



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

This is a puppy clip. I till try to find some real photo's of mini puppies in puppy clip for show.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> This is a puppy clip. I till try to find some real photo's of mini puppies in puppy clip for show.


Thank you, the real photos would be great as well!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok... here you go. Hope these help.  

One of them is a Standard but same concept.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> Ok... here you go. Hope these help.
> 
> One of them is a Standard but same concept.


The second picture is really helpful! Thanks alot!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

MercyMoon,

I just ordered the International Poodle Clipping and Grooming book. I have been wanting it for awhile now. It has great reviews and most dog groomers and showy's recommend it. Lots of pics explaining the cuts and etc. It runs about $29.95 just about everywhere.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I want it too! It looks like such a great book.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I purchased it through Dogwise.com for 29.95 with tax it was 35.00. Its supposed to ship in a day. 
I think you can still order it through Barns and Noble, in store, but they said it takes on average 2 weeks. 

Just a FYI


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Yup, tail and head will be the same as the adult cut. 

Poodle shows are supposed to be very dramatic. I've heard that a lot of people will lie about their dogs age so that they will have a fuller coat and can compete with puppies. (enter a 1.5 year old in a <1 year competition)

Show training is also counter to what obedience training can teach your dog. Most obedience classes will teach your dog to follow you on a leash and sit when you stop. At a show, you'll need your dog to be just ahead of you and to remain standing whenever you stop moving. Just something to think about, it is hard!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Mercymoon, 

The one thing you do NOT want to teach your dog is to sit. Save the sitting command for when they are older and understand what is expected in the ring. We do not teach our show dogs to sit at all. Instead they know to free stack themselves for a treat. 

You also want your dogs to learn not to jump on you if possible. There is nothing worse then doing your down and back then stopping in front of the judge before you go around and your dog jumps on you. The judge is looking for a good free stack and if they start jumping, it ruins it. 

Just a few important things to start with that make a huge difference when you begin show training. Show training is first and obedience and agility after.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I bought my ICPG book from Amazon for a little over $20.00  Its is an awesome book!

Here are some more Mini puppy clips.
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images/MiniaturePoodlenick.jpg
http://www.denalipoodles.com/DIVA_S_1ST_SHOW.JPG
http://www.sherrygoldpoodles.co.uk/sherrygoldpoodles/images/zara.jpg (more of an English Show trim)
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/73/159800587_a58ada2fdc.jpg?v=0
http://www.vonnuebbel.de/news_Dateien/hummer.JPG
http://www.aerypoodles.com/Amypuppypic.jpg

Some adult Mini's look'n gorgeous! 
http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/customergraphics/poodlemin_lezerin/ad_photo_apr08.jpg
http://www.poodlebreedersincanada.com/breeders/glintondale/glintondale.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...jpg/107px-Silver_Miniature_Poodle_stacked.jpg
http://images.champdogs.co.uk/images/k916d1.jpg
http://www.pugetsoundpoodleclub.org/images/dogpics/rscintaro.jpg
http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/customergraphics/chardonnay1a.jpg

Sorry I love lookin at Poodle pictures


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Good job PP. Those are nice photo's of the puppy clip.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Here in England we have very few groomers who would be prepared to tackle a show dog. Before I became reasonably capable of clipping my dog, I used to take her to my friend who also showed poodles. She would give her a good going over but I would still have to work on her during the week before the show. Also your groomer needs to know about what is expected in the ring, where the mane starts, how to shorten the dog's length (if necessary) and about the actual shape of the mane. Is it different in America or are you taking her to a "professional friend" like I did?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im lucky to have two groomer's here in town that show and have shown Miniature and Standard Poodles. They quoted me $75.00 to put my dog in a show cut and I can watch and ask all the questions I want. 

I also have a breeder that has bred Poodles, Miniature, toy and standard for show for over 20 years. She lives 3 hrs from me and I get to meet and visit her on my way to Disneyland in Dec this yr. Im so excited I can't wait!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose has the poof as pictured, and is shaved all over. Shorter on his feet, face, belly and privates. We do not show, and this is the first or second time we got the poof left on... oh-well


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't see the pic Todd.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

JS - I gotta get one still  I have some of him and rusty playing I`ll have to post it shows the PoooOOf!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

May I ask why in America so many show homes have to use someone to clip/trim their poodles for? It would be so much cheaper if you do it yourself. I would never have a show poodle if someone else done it for me, I just couldnt afford it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here a lot of the Good AKC Poodle breeders are very reluctant to sell you a dog if you are planning on being the handler and groomer. They think you can only compete if your a experienced handler or well known breeder. Yes, I think it play's a part in group or going for breed but the regular class dogs shouldn't be that bad. If you are wanting to campaign your dog then a handler is the best way to go in the US but getting your points to CH your dog shouldn't be that difficult in the reg. classes.

Many breeders actually tell you that if you want a show potential they expect you to hire a handler and them groom your dog. That usually runs about a 1,000 dollars a month for the handling fee's and grooming. You still have to pay the entry fee's and we all know how that add's up. Total its like .. 1,200.00 a month or more. Very expensive!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> MercyMoon,
> 
> I just ordered the International Poodle Clipping and Grooming book. I have been wanting it for awhile now. It has great reviews and most dog groomers and showy's recommend it. Lots of pics explaining the cuts and etc. It runs about $29.95 just about everywhere.


This is the most fantastic book to learnt to clip with. I got a little carried away and bought it about 3 months before the pup turned up and while reading it then it didn't make a lot of sense, but now I have the live specimen to practice on I find it invaluable.

If I start clipping and it doesn't seem to be working or the results don't look real flash I get out the book and re-read how I should be doing it.


----------

